# Magifoam?



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone used this on their R35? Is it LSP safe?

I've been using Valet Pro PH Neutral, but it rarely shifts much dirt at all.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I dont mind the valet pro, although not had much experience of others to be honest. Certainly an imporvement against no snow foam that is for sure.

As for the safety of it, I would tend to look to see if it contains any traffic film remover (TFR) as if so, it will strip waxes and sealants for sure.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> I dont mind the valet magic, although not had much experience of others to be honest. Certainly an imporvement against no snow foam that is for sure.
> 
> As for the safety of it, I would tend to look to see if it contains any traffic film remover (TFR) as if so, it will strip waxes and sealants for sure.


Says it's LSP safe

MagiFoam - The Ultimate Pre Wash Foam

Just curious if anyone else has used it and if it's ok for the GTR's soft paint?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

certainly looks good and worth a punt. I like the idea of the extra dwell time too


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> certainly looks good and worth a punt. I like the idea of the extra dwell time too


May just do it and stick a review on here.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Magifoam is great stuff, been using it for the last couple of years whereas before I was trying all sorts of foam. Haven't bothered to look elsewhere since using it. It's lsp safe and really shifts the dirt.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Karls said:


> Magifoam is great stuff, been using it for the last couple of years whereas before I was trying all sorts of foam. Haven't bothered to look elsewhere since using it. It's lsp safe and really shifts the dirt.


How much do you dilute it?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

AdnanK said:


> How much do you dilute it?


It depends how strong you want it. Typically I put no more than an inch in the bottom of a foam bottle, that's more than adequate.

I just did our cars with it this afternoon as they were filthy. Sprayed it on and left it for about 15-20mins and jet washed it off from bottom to top and that was it - job done.


----------



## Gtr Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I've used it and found it works well.


----------

